# Spionagesoftware auf NEUEM Android Handy ?



## Gscheidling (2 Oktober 2016)

Hallo Gemeinde,
ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein nagelneues Handy gekauft.
Ich habe die Android-eigene Sicherheitsfunktion zum prüfen nach Risiken / Viren etc. aktiviert.
Ansonsten habe ich nur eine Handvoll wichtige Apps installiert.
Das Handy ist keine drei Tage alt und es kommt eine Art Trojaner Warnung.
Dabei habe ich keinerlei dubiose Seiten angesurft etc, auch keine Links aus Messages geklickt etc etc.
Wie bitte kann das sein ?
Virus ab Werk ??


----------



## passer (4 Oktober 2016)

Kommt das Teil aus China ?
Es hat oft Methode, so Werbe Trojaner, schlimmer noch Spionage Software ab Werk dort zu installieren.
Die dazu noch fest implementiert in der Firmware ist, so das es nur noch hilft, eine alternative Firmware zu installieren.


----------



## BabsG (3 Januar 2017)

Auf dem Iphone können keine Apps aus unsicheren Quellen installiert werden


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2017)

@BabsG, ein Smartphone ist nicht zwingend ein iPhone, zumindest lese ich nicht, dass der Gscheidling eines hätte. Da steht "Android" und das beschreibt hinreichend, was er hat.


----------



## petusching (15 Januar 2017)

in jede fall sollte es helfen das ding einfach ml zurückzusetzen


----------

